# A+ and Bunny Buster reviews combined.



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I got the Bunny Buster Ergo and the A+ slingshots within a week of each other.

THIS IS NOT a one vs another comparison. Rather, it's a combined review of both and a comparison of both.

Here they are in comparison to each other in size and looks...........










The length top to bottom of the A+ is approx 5 inches.
The length top to bottom of the Bunny Buster is approx 6 7/8 inches.

The width of the forks may be seen below..........










The outer width of the A+ is 4 1/8 inches and the inner gap between forks is 2 1/2 inches

The outer width of the Bunny buster is 3 3/4 and the inner gap between forks is 2 1/4 inches

So far i have gotten 1 fork hit on the Bunny Buster and none on the A+

The fork tips look like this........










The fork tip of the A+ had a greater radius to it.

The general work quality is very good for both. But the A+ has more radiused edges that feel more comfortable. The Bunny buster edges do have a radius but is is less pronounced and the edge is more pronounced.

Thumb placement for the same type of grip feels more comfortable on the A+

The forks are taller on the Bunny Buster and cause the sling to torque the hand with more powerful bands.

The Bunny Buster's forefinger/pointing/2nd digit finger design feels great in the hand and allows the forefinger/pointing/2nd digit to wrap around it, locking the slingshot into the hand with security. 
On the other hand, the A+'s uses a pinky finger/5th digit hole to lock the sling into place.

The A+ is lighter.

Finish coat is equal for both and seems very durable.

IN all, I am pleased with both. I am taking inspiration from these and others I have to make my first slinshot build with the help of member USAslinshots.

Looking forward to getting the King Cat soon and reviewing it too.

ps, bunnybuster on sale ($20 shipped), it's brand new. im keeping the A+


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good review and comparison. I wonder with what you going to compare King Cat.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Good review and comparison. I wonder with what you going to compare King Cat.


I've heard it's accurate, so I'll compare it to my recurve. lol.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

ER
I`m glad I made this one for you out of solid hickory.
You should have read the documentation sent along with the fork.
It suggests using a 3/8 (.375) ball. Marbles and rocks are not recommended on these ergo hunters.
Send it back, and I will gladly reimburse you for it.
Tom


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have slingshots by both A+ and BunnyBuster. I highly recommend both to anyone.

These vendors are both great craftsmen and just great men, period. I can tell that by my own dealings with them and from what I see of their interaction with others on the forum.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Bunny Busters Slingshot are among the best out there, (don't have a A+ to compare) but like BB said the way he has them set up they don't shoot marbles without fork hits or wild shots, please use 3/8 then you can see how they really preform. If you really want to shoot marbles I would suggest you switch out the bands to something lighter but you really should give the 3/8s a shot. My girl has one of BB's forks and tried shooting marbles and had a similar problem but once she switched to the 3/8 steel it was a whole different animal.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> ER
> I`m glad I made this one for you out of solid hickory.
> You should have read the documentation sent along with the fork.
> It suggests using a 3/8 (.375) ball. Marbles and rocks are not recommended on these ergo hunters.
> ...


OK, I'll send it back. what's your addy?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

ERdept said:


> ER
> I`m glad I made this one for you out of solid hickory.
> You should have read the documentation sent along with the fork.
> It suggests using a 3/8 (.375) ball. Marbles and rocks are not recommended on these ergo hunters.
> ...


OK, I'll send it back. what's your addy?
[/quote]
PM me.....


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Bunny Busters Slingshot are among the best out there, (don't have a A+ to compare) but like BB said the way he has them set up they don't shoot marbles without fork hits or wild shots, please use 3/8 then you can see how they really preform. If you really want to shoot marbles I would suggest you switch out the bands to something lighter but you really should give the 3/8s a shot. My girl has one of BB's forks and tried shooting marbles and had a similar problem but once she switched to the 3/8 steel it was a whole different animal.


But I do have 3/8 inch ammo, 5/16, small marbles, .50 cal lead. So, I used all this through it.

The point is the feel. Even without shooting anything through it, which was NOT a deciding factor, the feel in hand and feel when pulling back the bands was the determinant for me. But, again, I tried all different ammo, and NEVER shoot rocks.

Has nothing to do with ammo at all.


----------

